# Wtb Prewar Delta Hex Light



## Krakatoa (Aug 25, 2020)

In good condition inside & out preferably complete and working. Dark blue og paint would be a home run!

PM details & price or trade wants.

Thank you,

Nate VT
401-548-9082

Picture credit @ranman


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hallhendrick said:


> Kindly contact Andrew in Massachusetts,he has it for sale in good condition
> Here’s his email Andrewgoyett117@gmail.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> In good condition inside & out preferably complete and working. Dark blue og paint would be a home run!
> 
> PM details & price or trade wants.
> 
> ...



What are your working on Nate ?


----------



## 1motime (Aug 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1255152



NEVER click.  They are everywhere!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1255152




Yup thanks for the heads up Mike he just hit me up!!!

This is the 2nd time recently that I have had an attempted scam pulled on me off Wanted ads beware folks!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 25, 2020)

Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 25, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> What are your working on Nate ?




It starts with an H


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> It starts with an H



Let me guess....It's a Hawthorne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Let me guess....It's a Hawthorne



Ahh no mike its a Hiawatha!


----------



## szathmarig (Aug 26, 2020)

Same scumbag tried to pull the same scam on me yesterday.

Kindly contact james in Massachusetts,he has Cwc supreme tail light unit for sale in good condition
Here’s his email jamesan2580@gmail.com


----------



## 1motime (Aug 26, 2020)

szathmarig said:


> Same scumbag tried to pull the same scam on me yesterday.
> 
> Kindly contact james in Massachusetts,he has Cwc supreme tail light unit for sale in good condition
> Here’s his email jamesan2580@gmail.com



Why would you post a scammers e-mail link???  That is what they want.  Risking an infection!  Don't help the crook and make it worse!!!!


----------



## szathmarig (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 26, 2020)

szathmarig said:


> This scam is not about infection by a virus.
> The scammer contacts you here on thecabe about an item you are looking for in this wanted section. He wants you to send him money via Zelle, for something you are looking for, and he only have pictures of an item he downloaded from the internet of someone else's item. Of course paying for services on PayPal is not an option.



Did you e-mail him?  This particular scammer relayed this info to you?  I have posted several wanted ads on the CABE.  Got the same replies from misc crooks immediately.  Could have been the same "person".  I know first hand what is going down.
The CABE seems to have an open door for this.  Warnings help but do not assume that a virus or or things can't happen.  I have been the victim of identiy theft in the past.  It is shheet to deal with.   Nothing to take lightly


----------



## szathmarig (Aug 26, 2020)

I did email him, and told him to f...off when he asked for my address, and told him to get a real job instead of trying to scam people.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 26, 2020)

szathmarig said:


> I did email him, and told him to f...off when he asked for my address, and told him to get a real job instead of trying to scam people.



Guy might not follow your advice...


----------



## szathmarig (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 5, 2020)

Still on the lookout for a nice one!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 18, 2021)

Bump still looking for a nice one!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 27, 2021)

Still looking! Like the red one above...


----------

